# Online Retailers



## hornmdt1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Has anyone ever ordered a large screen TV from East Coast TVs, Nice Electronics, America Cameras or any of these places where when you Google the model number of the Samsung HDTV (UN75F8000) they have it for at least $1000-$1200 less than anyone like Amazon has it and much much less than the retail stores have it?


Please advise. I'd like to save the money but don't want to get burned. Nice Electronics is the only one that I see that there aren't a lot of negative reviews. But the people who are satisfied usually don't go to the trouble of writing a review is my experience.


Thank You in advance.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

They will "usually" sell it to you for that price (if they actually have it in stock, if not will push like model) but they will try to sell you many other things also. After you place your order they will send an email for you to call them, that's when the sale pitch starts. Look up reviews on them, some people didn't mind fighting with them for the good price, others hated it.


----------



## hornmdt1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Additionally to if anyone has dealt with any of these guys, does anyone know if Samsung will honor the one year warranty since I doubt these guys are an authorized dealer considering they are probably selling well below Samsung's suggested bottom dollar? Both East Coast TVs and Nice Electronics have the set priced $1350 less than Amazon.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

hornmdt1 said:


> Additionally to if anyone has dealt with any of these guys, does anyone know if Samsung will honor the one year warranty since I doubt these guys are an authorized dealer considering they are probably selling well below Samsung's suggested bottom dollar? Both East Coast TVs and Nice Electronics have the set priced $1350 less than Amazon.


If they do not show that they are an authorized dealer I would not buy from them.
In 2009 we bought a $3,240 Mitsubishi 52" flat screen from a place in Washington ? called One Call and got it delivered for $2,033. They were an authorized dealer for all brands that they sell. There is another place called Vanns in Colorado ? that we have also bought from.
Lots of places will sell it to you cheaper if you call them rather than just comparing prices online.
Good luck.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

You will read- Samsung will honor warranty, Samsung will not honor warranty, etc.....

When I bought my flat screen, this point was brought up at AVS forum, so I went directly to Panasonic's web site, and it specifically stated that Panasonic would only honor from authorized dealers.

Some people on AVS said they got their warranty honored anyway, even though the purchase was not from a authorized dealer. I think they were lucky.

If Panasonic wanted to, at anytime, they could say "you didn't buy from our list".[ Warranty work requires a receipt from point of purchase e-mailed to them for verification] Sorry for your bad luck.....

Whatever you save could cost you that much or more in repair costs. [ without warranty]

If you roll the dice, this is a possibility.

I bought from Amazon, and needed warranty work during the first year.

Glad I did.


----------

